# Are you going to have Children?



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I think I would prefer to adopt kids than to have kids of my own.

Even though I think I'm cute as fck and should totally progenerate.. I just have always had a special place in my heart for orphans... and always wanted to be an adopter..

I think "whatever my wife wants" > adoption > children of my own.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I think so, but not too bothered. I'm only 18, so I don't intend to have kids for a long time, if any. But I do oscillate between "UGH babies are so cute I WANT ONE <3" and "Meh, no, that's too much work for me" a fair amount, so it's pretty much up in the air for me and will probably come down to what the future has in store for me.

I do, however, know that if I were to have a child, it would be through adoption (or my partner would do the birthing). I never liked the idea of me giving birth at all.


----------



## CaptainShawnee (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm 19 years old... which might not give me the necessary clout to say anything about this in some people's opinion... but I'm going to anyway.

I don't want a kid right now. Nope. I don't want to be pregnant, I don't want to give birth, and I don't want to be responsible for one. Someday... maybe... I'll adopt. In fact I probably will adopt someday. But I don't want my own kids.


----------



## clear moon (Feb 7, 2010)

Many of my female friends have always pictured themselves someday being a mother, but I've never seen my future that way... I've never imagined myself having a kid. If my partner someday really wanted one, then I could probably be persuaded, but it's never been a dream of mine.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

19. I'm going to get a dog.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 11, 2014)

That sound horrible.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I am currently 17, and I voted that I probably will have children, but I'm not too bothered about it. 

Kids are great, and I really like them. However, my mother has been a nanny my entire life, so I think I've had enough of kids for a while. I've taken care of children for so long that I don't see them through rose colored glasses. Babies are cute, but I also know that they're capable of spewing five feet out both ends. 

I remember once when I was about fifteen my mother was caring for this one year old, and the little girl would sleep over our house three or so nights a week. Unfortunately I drew the short straw, so the kid ended up sleeping in my room. She'd wake up so early, I'd lie awake thinking, _I didn't do this. I was good. I'm a virgin and I still ended up with a crying baby.
_
I can't see myself having kids before thirty. I don't give a crap about that whole biological clock thing. If I have kids at all, it'll be when I'm ready not a second sooner. If I never end up being ready, then so be it. 

Also the idea of being pregnant freaks me out. Sometimes I wish I could just be a dad.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

I won't even consider making babies until I'm pulling in 100k/year, minimum!


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

22. I'm having 50. No exceptions.

My genes will spread and take over this world.




* *





Maybe 3 or 4 kids I will raise as a family though.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I picked the top answer, hahaha. Seriously, if I get married, I would love to have a large family of 6+ children. I would like to practice attachment parenting and home school children. I'm known now to be a total sucker for babies and pre-school aged children.


----------



## turkeynugg (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm 19 and I do not want children. Not that I dislike them, I love them dearly. I just can't because of overpopulation and the amount of kids who are in need of good parents that I think it would be selfish of me to have my own. I also don't think I could handle them full-time.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Hell no.

My family has a disappointing trend of reproducing instead of producing and procreating instead of creating. I want to steer as far away from that trend as possible.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

15 I think I'm gonna have a child or even two. I've enjoyed my relationships with my parents and I hope to make a relationship with a child of my own.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Violator Rose said:


> Can you elaborate on what you find so awesome about it?
> 
> My ISTJ bf has expressed that he wants kids in the next 5 years, and I honestly can't see myself ready for that by then. Although I may mature in a year or two, and change my mind. I don't know. It's really all too confusing, and affecting my decision on whether I should stay with him or not



I had an ESTJ boyfriend like that way back when I was 20yrs old and he was very persistent and trying to argue why we should have kids and I would always point out why we shouldn't.

It was one of many reasons why I broke up with him.

On a different note -20 yrs later and thank goodness not with that guy- but I do have a kid. Don't really care to have any more... wasn't really thinking about it in the first place... but... there you go.


----------



## dadman (Feb 17, 2014)

_been there / done that . . . 3 sons: 26 (today) 23 and 21 .. 
the greatest experiences and blessings of my life_


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

aphinion said:


> I am currently 17, and I voted that I probably will have children, but I'm not too bothered about it.
> 
> Kids are great, and I really like them. However, my mother has been a nanny my entire life, so I think I've had enough of kids for a while. I've taken care of children for so long that I don't see them through rose colored glasses. Babies are cute, but I also know that they're capable of spewing five feet out both ends.
> 
> ...


Consider a surrogate? You provide the conception, they provide the delivery.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

If I were several years younger I would contribute heavily to sperm banks, then in a few years travel around and see if I could spot any of my kids. I raised two, that was nice. 
No, I would not impose such a burden on the unsuspecting world. Arthritis, diabetic, - too many negative genes. But so good-looking and _damn_ smart!:laughing:


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

OldManRivers said:


> Consider a surrogate? You provide the conception, they provide the delivery.


I've thought about that, but it seems rather unusual. Maybe by the time I'm ready to have kids it'll be more common.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Children are so expensive and so not worth it if they end up becoming disrespectful pricks. 

They're like the worst investments ever. Some parents put in so much effort and money and they end up becoming rude individuals doing all forms of harm to society. 

I'm on the NO but my boyfriend wants one in the future. I hope he gets persuaded and not me.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I really don't think so . I'm not very good with kids , also I would be a terrible mother. xD 
I'm pretty sure I would be much better without kids


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I think someday I will want children. I would definitely be disappointed if my doctor told me I was barren or whatever. Though at this particular point in my life, I am DEFINITELY not ready. Maybe in six years.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

"To have committed every crime but that of being a [mo]ther."


----------

